# has anyone heard of a stove brand MEREDITH?



## michaelthomas (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anybody ever heard of a stove brand called MEREDITH?  Any reports good or bad?  I have a friend who has one but can't use it because her chimney is cracked and needs lots of work.  I am wondering if it is worth looking at for my home.  I have a 1983 VC resolute that works well.  Thank you.


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Feb 17, 2006)

Paging elkimmeg!


----------



## elkimmeg (Feb 17, 2006)

I owned a Meridith stove since 1985, Made by Penn steel works.  Decent  plate metal stove, that also could burn coal with the shaker grate. It was sold by home centers back in the day.  Is it better than a VC Resolute? If conditions were similar, the VC is a better cast iron stove. I replaced the Meridith with a VC Intrepid II, which I rebuilt. at the start of the heating season. If you have any questions  please respond And I may have your answers


----------



## michaelthomas (Feb 17, 2006)

Does penn still make stoves?  This stove has fire bricks in it, 2 glass windows in the door, rather tall, with a blower and the convection channels along the top and sides.  I can't seem to find any info online about this type of stove.  Did the stove work well for you?  Efficient?  Problems?


----------



## billofbourne (Dec 10, 2008)

I also have an older 20 yerrs +/- fireplace insert. The only information I have on the insert is the name Meredith cast onto the lower ash door. Someone in one of thisforums said it may have been made by Penn Steel Works. Penn steel works was a steel shapes manufacturer. If you have any information, users manual or parts availability please contact me. If not can you point me in the right direction to research parts and instructions or a manual for this insert? I am trying to find out if it has ever been certified and have been unable to verify the manufacturer or where it was sold.


----------



## Terence (Nov 5, 2011)

I apologize for resurrecting this long-dead thread, but this April, I bought a house (built in the late 70s) that has a Meredith stove in it, and I have the manual and the brochure if anyone is looking for it still. 

I will post pictures if anyone is interested. 

This is an older stove, weighs about 400lbs and does not -- as far as I can tell -- have an EPA cert. plate on it anywhere. 

The firebox (rough, approximate measurements) is easily 28 inches wide and 15 deep and probably 18 high.

We had the chimney swept when we moved in, and the guys were very happy we'd called them. Lots of creosote came out of the chimney, which has a terra-cotta liner, but not a stainless steel liner. I'm not sure when the previous owner had the chimney swept, but not recently.

There is a Vermont Castings stove-to fireplace connection between the stove and the chimney, and there's a nifty soapstone plate on top of the stove, and a blower. 

When this thing gets going and the blower is on, it can bring my living room to 85 degrees quite swiftly. 

My questions are:

--Assuming the chimney was competently swept, (and I'm pretty sure it was, based on how much came out of it) is it safe to run this stove for 1 winter, until I can come up with the scratch to install a stainless steel liner?

--There is some fiberglass insulation as part of the connection between the Vermont Castings connection and the chimney, but it is askew, and cold air is blowing down the chimney. We noticed this recently cause its warmed up  after a recent power-failure, and we're not running the stove right now. Assuming I can get access to the area and can add to the fiberglass insulation and make a better seal to stop this draft, is there a special kind I need to use?


Thanks for any advice!

Best,

Terence


----------



## billofbourne (Nov 7, 2011)

I also have a Meridith Fireplace insert and would appreciate copies of any documentation you can make available like pictures, manuals or brochures for any Merridith stove products. I am trying to get an address for Merridyth or any available Meridith information like supplier lists to see if they have any old documents. If you live in Mass you can go to the Ma Building code web site and get the installation requirements for wood stoves without labels. You need to replace the fireplace damper and install a kit that replaces it with a metal damper with a hole in it to meet the code. Feel free to email me and I will reply with my contact informatiom


----------



## Terence (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Bill

I don't think the company is still a going concern. I will scan in the manual that I have, which applies to the wood burners, and the coal burners that Meredith made. It may take me a day or two, though. When I have the documents, I will either attach them to a post here, or email them to you.

Any thoughts on my 2 questions above?

Best,

Terence


----------



## billofbourne (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds like you need to get a chimney person to do an safety inspection on your chimney.


----------



## pcloadletter (Jun 25, 2013)

I recently acquired a Meredith wood/coal stove from a friend who was remodeling her house and no longer needed it. I don't know much about the stove and I'm trying to at least find an instruction manual or parts diagram. I think it may be missing a part or two and I'm not sure if some of the internal parts are set up correctly. Can someone help me out with more information?


----------



## coaly (Jun 25, 2013)

It would be appreciated if anyone with a manual could scan and post it here, or send a scanned copy to webbie so he can upload it to this link. Some info here about where they were made, and the company president on an ad;
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/meredith-stoves/


----------



## newbieinCT (Jan 27, 2014)

Recently purchased a house with an old Meredith stove in it. No manual but it looks like it's in good condition, soapstone top and HEAVY.  Blowers still work and everything. Unfortunately, outside stove pipe going is rusted and old. Will cost too much to replace so we opted for pellet stove.  Looks great - I like the look of the Meredith more than our pellet stove. And heavy...did I mention heavy?


----------

